# Best noobie mass building approach?



## larouse93 (Feb 19, 2014)

We've all been there! I'm curious as to what you guys consider to be the most effective approach to packing on muscle when someone's first starting out. I started lifting about 2 years ago and I remember being completely lost. Shoot, there's so much information out there that I still sometimes get overwhelmed. I want to know what's most popular and causing the most results so I can keep getting these gains! And maybe we can help some noobs along the way eh?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 19, 2014)

First of all, my new friend, i highly suggest and encourage you to start an intro thread in the new members sub forum. 

Also, please drop the hotlink from your sig before you hear it from the mods. We like to do things a certain way around here and you will thoroughly enjoy the site if you play by the rules. 

Welcome to UGBB my man.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 19, 2014)

^^^ Everything GK said, all three things. (I fixed number 2 for you)

Check out the nutrition section, eat BIG.  Train hard, work to failure and increase your weights.  Repeat often.


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 19, 2014)

Eeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttt all the time


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 19, 2014)

A true skinny noob? I'd say eat everything you can fit in your pie hole before turning blue. And do it every 3 hours. You have to force feed yourself.

Starting Strength Program or similar until linear progression (increasing weight every workout) runs its course.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 19, 2014)

Keep to the basic lifts, pay attention to what works, and has worked for you in your 2 year journey and increase the poundage...and oh yeah...eat!


----------



## larouse93 (Feb 22, 2014)

I've definitely noticed that nutrition is the most important thing but it's by far the hardest. I must have the worst appetite in the world. I heard that eating smaller meals more often makes it a little bit easier. But then there's all the preparation haha. It ain't easy getting big haha. At least working out is a blast.

And thank you GuerrillaKill, Rumpy for the heads up.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 22, 2014)

larouse93 said:


> I've definitely noticed that nutrition is the most important thing but it's by far the hardest. I must have the worst appetite in the world. I heard that eating smaller meals more often makes it a little bit easier. But then there's all the preparation haha. It ain't easy getting big haha. At least working out is a blast.
> 
> And thank you GuerrillaKill, Rumpy for the heads up.



Just make more of each meal you do cook and have it twice if needed.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 22, 2014)

x2 for Starting Strength (Rippetoe is a genius) and over-eating for gains. Doc's suggestion is spot-on. Cook for 2 and have the 2nd portion asa follow-up meal so you don't have to spend as much time in the kitchen.


----------



## RJ (Feb 22, 2014)

Wendlers 531. Hands down.


----------



## Surfliftsleep (Feb 22, 2014)

Eat big lift big! I packed on so much weight when I first started lifting had a lot of great people to train with that had me eating till I ****ing hated food and lifting till I'd be on the ground in foetal position praying for no more, also a lot of rest if your not sleeping enough you'll burn yourself out, I put on a lot of muscle but a lot of fat as well for about 2 years then did my first cut and people were so amazed in what I had achieved made me feel super stoked with myself and have never looked back, I live for the lift and the lifestyle that comes with it now wouldn't change it for anything


----------



## AliCat (Feb 22, 2014)

larouse93 said:


> I've definitely noticed that nutrition is the most important thing but it's by far the hardest. I must have the worst appetite in the world. I heard that eating smaller meals more often makes it a little bit easier. But then there's all the preparation haha. It ain't easy getting big haha. At least working out is a blast.
> 
> The longer I do this (a year and a half in) the more I see that nutrition is the key.  Being female, I'm having the opposite problem with weight -- I have to keep it down.  I had gained a noticeable amount of muscle along with five lbs of weight, so I had to lose a comparable amount of fat.  Dropping to 1600 calories a day did the trick, but came with a significant decrease in strength and energy, which is really disheartening, though muscle mass seemed to stay the same.   It's difficult to judge what is enough food to maintain strength while simultaneously losing fat.  Wish we had a pill for that.


----------

